# Pasar de ser



## cin_cin_fu

che significa l'espressione "pasar de ser"?
grazie!


----------



## Kraus

Forse è semplicemente "diventare", "finire per/con l'essere"


----------



## irene.acler

Puoi darci magari un po' più di contesto? Magari può aiutare..


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Puoi darci magari un po' più di contesto? Magari può aiutare..


 
Por ejemplo:

Fulano ha pasado de (ser) botones a ascensorista
En tan solo un año Fulano pasó de recepcionista a jefe de planta.
La informática ha pasado de ser un "hobby" a ser imprescindible
e via dicendo.
Significa que has dejado de ser una cosa para convertirte/ser otra.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, entonces significa que se pasa de una condiciòn a otra, no?


----------



## cin_cin_fu

irene.acler said:


> Puoi darci magari un po' più di contesto? Magari può aiutare..


 
eso no pasaba de ser una premoniciòn, algo que si no habìa ocurrido no tardarìa en ocurrir.

e in altre frasi che in questo momento non trovo!


----------



## irene.acler

cin_cin_fu said:


> eso no pasaba de ser una premoniciòn, algo que si no habìa ocurrido no tardarìa en ocurrir.



Entonces es ese caso me parece que tiene otro sentido, no? Femmejolie, arroja luz sobre ésto!!


----------



## cin_cin_fu

irene.acler said:


> Entonces es ese caso me parece que tiene otro sentido, no? Femmejolie, arroja luz sobre ésto!!


 
yo tambièn creo asì...


----------



## femmejolie

cin_cin_fu said:


> eso no pasaba de ser una premoniciòn, algo que si no habìa ocurrido no tardarìa en ocurrir.
> 
> e in altre frasi che in questo momento non trovo!


 
Eso NO DEJABA DE ser una premonición, era *SÓLAMENTE* una premonición

DEJAR DE = PASAR DE


----------



## irene.acler

Ah vale, gracias!


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Ah vale, gracias!


 
Niente di che! (Zingarelli)


----------



## cin_cin_fu

femmejolie said:


> Eso NO DEJABA DE ser una premonición, era *SÓLAMENTE* una premonición
> 
> DEJAR DE = PASAR DE


 
quindi, in italiano, sarebbe tipo "non si limitava ad essere una premonizione"?

gracias!


----------



## claudine2006

cin_cin_fu said:


> Quindi, in italiano, sarebbe tipo "non si limitava ad essere una premonizione"?
> 
> Gracias!


Non era altro che una premonizione.


----------



## cin_cin_fu

claudine2006 said:


> Non era altro che una premonizione.


----------

